# Υλικά Ηλεκτρονικών > Όργανα & Εξοπλισμός >  >  επιλογή ηλεκτροκόλλησης

## ioanniskar

Καλησπέρα,
ψάχνω να αγοράσω μία ηλεκτροκόλληση.
Δεν θέλω να μου προτείνεται MIG/TIG γιατί η χρήση θα είναι περιστασιακή και ερασιτεχνική οπότε ψάχνω κάτι φθηνό.
Δεν έχω εμπειρία αλλά έχω διαβάσει αρκετά και νομίζω πως έχω καταλήξει σε inverter χαλκού.

Μπορώ να πάρω μία αξιόλογη με €150 ή να ξεχάσω τις inverter σε αυτά τα χρήματα; Ποια θα μου προτείνατε;

Γνωρίζω για τις καλές μάρκες αλλά οι τιμές ξεφεύγουν.
Μήπως να δώσω λίγα παραπάνω και να πάρω την telwin force 195 από εξωτερικό που είναι ασφαλής επιλογή; (π.χ. από εδώ. το κακό είναι πως δεν θα έχω εγγύηση)

----------


## elektronio

> Καλησπέρα,
> ψάχνω να αγοράσω μία ηλεκτροκόλληση.
> Δεν θέλω να μου προτείνεται MIG/TIG γιατί η χρήση θα είναι περιστασιακή και ερασιτεχνική οπότε ψάχνω κάτι φθηνό.
> Δεν έχω εμπειρία αλλά έχω διαβάσει αρκετά και νομίζω πως έχω καταλήξει σε* inverter χαλκού.*
> 
> Μπορώ να πάρω μία αξιόλογη με €150 ή να ξεχάσω τις inverter σε αυτά τα χρήματα; Ποια θα μου προτείνατε;
> 
> Γνωρίζω για τις καλές μάρκες αλλά οι τιμές ξεφεύγουν.
> Μήπως να δώσω λίγα παραπάνω και να πάρω την telwin force 195 από εξωτερικό που είναι ασφαλής επιλογή; (π.χ. από εδώ. το κακό είναι πως δεν θα έχω εγγύηση)



Inverter χαλκού δεν υπάρχει. Οι inveter είναι πλήρως ηλεκτρονικές με έναν σχετικά μικρό μετασχηματιστή που είναι πράγματι χαλκού αλλά δεν χαρακτηρίζει την ηλεκτροσυγκόλληση.

Χαλκού είναι οι παλιές ηλεκτροσυγκολλήσεις που ήταν ένας απλός μετασχηματιστής πολύ μεγάλου μεγέθους και επειδή είχαν πολύ χαλκό που είναι ιδιαίτερα ακριβός υπήρχαν και άλλες με περιέλιξη αλουμινίου, αρκετά ελαφρύτερες και πολύ λγότερο ανθεκτικές. Αυτές πλέον λόγω του ότι έπεσαν πολύ οι τιμές των inverter τείνουν να καταργηθούν. Όλο και σπανίζουν στην αγορά.

Για αγορα από το εξωτερικό δεν συμφέρει αν συνυπολογήσεις τα έξοδα αποστολής + το θέμα της εγγύησης.

----------


## ioanniskar

Ξέχασα την κάθετο "/" μεταξύ inverter/χαλκού. Εννοώ ή την μία ή την άλλη (όχι tig και mig δηλαδή).

----------


## ioanniskar

Κάποια πρόταση τελικά για inverter ή χαλκού; Από πόσα A και πάνω να ψάχνω και ερασιτεχνική χρήση;

----------


## vasilllis

η χαλκου ειναι η παλιου τυπου.Ποιο ανθεκτικες σιγουρα.αρκετα βαριες και δυσκολες στην μεταφορα και πιο φτηνες .Αν την θες για εργαστηριο τοτε παρε χαλκου.Αλλιως inverter .Τα Α νομιζω θα σε καλυψουν ολα για την χρηση που την θες.

----------


## vasilisd

Πάρε αυτή http://www.stereotiki.gr/store4/inve...peedy-150.html
Την έχω τώρα 5 χρόνια, κολλάει ότι θέλεις για ερασιτεχνική -  ημι-επαγγελματική χρήση.

----------


## elektronio

Οι διαφορές μεταξύ χαλκού και inverter είναι:
Οι χαλκού εφόσον είναι καλές είναι αθάνατες. Αλλά είναι βαριές δεν κολλάνε ειδικά ηλεκτρόδια και δεν έχουν τις ευκολίες των inverter.
Oi inverter λόγω του ότι έχουν συνεχές ρεύμα στην έξοδο κάνουν καλύτερο (πιο ομαλό) γαζί και μπορούν να κολλήσουν ειδικά ηλεκτρόδια. Έχουν ευκολίες hotstart antistik δηλαδή λόγω της ηλεκτρονικής φύσης τους παίζουν με το ρεύμα και σε βοηθάνε στο ξεκίνημα ή δεν αφήνουν το ηλεκτρόδιο να κολλήσει κλπ. Στα μείον ήταν μέχρι πρότινος η υψηλή τιμή (τώρα πλέον λόγω της ακριβής τιμής του χαλκού και της μαζικής παραγωγής inverter οι τιμές πλησίασαν) και το γεγονός ότι χαλάνε πιο εύκολα δηλαδή είναι πιο ευαίσθητες στην υγρασία στις υψηλές θερμοκρασίες στις πτώσεις κλπ.

Εγώ δεν θα σου πρότεινα χαλκού που είναι πλέον ξεπερασμένες αλλά αν τυχόν την επιλέξεις να μην πάρεις με διακοπτάκι για τα αμπέρ (αν υπάρχουν ακόμη γιατί ήταν Ελληνικές) αλλά με βυθιζόμενο shount.

Για inverter υπάρχουν πολλές επιλογές με πιο μεγάλη διάκριση τις ευρωπαϊκές και τις κινέζικες. Οι πρώτες πιο ακριβές και ανάλογα την επιλογή πιο καλές. Πάντως υπάρχουν και κινέζικες που είναι πολύ καλές, το πρόβλημα μόνο είναι πως να τις ξεχωρίσεις από τις κακές.

Βασίλη αυτή που προτείνεις δεν υπάρχει πια.

----------


## street

Σημερα εκανα μια γυρα ψαχνοντας μια απλη ηλεκτροκολληση χαλκου μιας και  αυτην που ειχα ακομα μου την φερνουν πισω , αυτη που ειχα ηταν 160a  μαρκα οτι ναναι και η δουλεια που εκανα περιστασιακη , κανα ραφι παγκο  που επσασε κανα πατοφτυαρο κανα καγκελο σπασμενο τετοια και ημουν αρκετα  ικανοποιημενος , βγηκα λοιπον στην γυρα με την προοπτικη να δωσω το  πολυ μεχρι κανα 80ρι και οπως τα περιμενα οι τιμες παιζαν εκει μεσα σε  τετοια amper , απο 65 εως 100 , κατεληξα λοιπον και στο λεροιμερλιν οπου  εκει ειδα στο καταστημα το παρακατω ...
https://www.leroymerlin.gr/gr/ergale...130a-62089895/ 
ημουν σχεδον ετοιμος να την φορτωσω! :Rolleyes:   σε δινει μαζι με την αγορα και ενα καρουλι το οποιο το ιδιο το  καταστημα το ειχε στα 20 ευροπουλα τα 0.9kg ? γνωριζω οτι ειναι ακριβο  το συρμα σε τετοιες χωρις αεριο αλλα οπως ειπα περιστασιακη χριση....  και μπριζωθηκα .... 
1) θα μπορω να κολαω και αλουμινιο ? πχ να φτιαξω ενα σασι αλουμινιου για καποια κατασκευη ...
2) υποθετω οτι θα μπορω να κολαω οτι και με την προηγουμενη σπασμενα καγκελα ραφια κλπ ? τρωγοντας παραπανω ηλεκτροδιο ?
3) θα το παρω το κολαι ευκολα ( σε σχεση με την αλλη ) η θα πεταξω αρκετα 20σαρικα στα καρουλια εκπαιδευσεως ?  :Unsure: 
4)  διαβασα ( στο ιντερνετ ) οτι θελει λεει οπως και δηποτε ηλεκτρονικη  μασκα ? εγω με την απλη που εχω σε οποιο σημειο θελω να κολησω βαζω να  φωτιζει εκει ενα προβολακι 150w και ετσι ουτε καν την ανεβοκατεβαζω την  μασκα μεχρι να τελειωσω 
5) υποθετω οτι θα θελει ειδικο καρουλι για αλουμινιο ? 
6)  λετε νανε καμια φολα ? σε μαγαζια πριν φτασω εκει τς εβλεπα 250νταρια  τετοιες στην καλυτερη , και τωρα παταω στο ιντερνετ σαν μαρκα DECA και  βλεπω οτι ειναι καλη ... ως μαρκα , παντ η τιμη μου φαινεται οτι ειναι  τερμα δελεαστικη !

εεε αυτα  :Biggrin:

----------


## giannaras13

> Καλησπέρα,
> ψάχνω να αγοράσω μία ηλεκτροκόλληση.
> Δεν θέλω να μου προτείνεται MIG/TIG γιατί η χρήση θα είναι περιστασιακή και ερασιτεχνική οπότε ψάχνω κάτι φθηνό.
> Δεν έχω εμπειρία αλλά έχω διαβάσει αρκετά και νομίζω πως έχω καταλήξει σε inverter χαλκού.
> 
> Μπορώ να πάρω μία αξιόλογη με €150 ή να ξεχάσω τις inverter σε αυτά τα χρήματα; Ποια θα μου προτείνατε;
> 
> Γνωρίζω για τις καλές μάρκες αλλά οι τιμές ξεφεύγουν.
> Μήπως να δώσω λίγα παραπάνω και να πάρω την telwin force 195 από εξωτερικό που είναι ασφαλής επιλογή; (π.χ. από εδώ. το κακό είναι πως δεν θα έχω εγγύηση)




Εγω εχω awelco και ειμαι πολυ ευχαριστημενος, ριξε μια ματια

----------


## mikemtb

Δημήτρη δεν την λες και ελαφριά... 15 κιλά..

Sent from my SM-J710F using Tapatalk

----------


## ioanniskar

Έχω καταλήξει σε κάποιες επιλογές αλλά δεν έχω αποφασίσει. Οι επιλογές μου είναι οι εξής:

Telwin force 195 (170Α) - €200 με μεταφορικά από Ιταλία.
Το κακό είναι πως η εγγύηση ισχύει μόνο στην Ιταλία και αν πάθει κάτι πρέπει να σταλεί πίσω. Επίσης τα καλώδια είναι πρακτικά άχρηστα γιατί είναι 1m. Μπορώ να αγοράσω μόνο καλώδια για να τα προεκτείνω με τα δικά του βύσματα ή είναι fix τα βύσματα;

Από Ελλάδα οι επιλογές μου είναι:

DECA SIL 415 (150A) - €230

Imperia Pro Arc 161 (160A) - €220

Stanley MAX180 (160A) - €210

Ποια θα επιλέγατε και γιατί; Να αποφύγω το εξωτερικό για το ρίσκο με την εγγύηση ή είναι τόσο αξιόπιστη η telwin που το ρίσκο είναι μηδαμινό;

----------


## ioanniskar

Έχω πάρει τελικά την telwin force 195.
Έχω ασχοληθεί ελάχιστα τις τελευταίες βδομάδες σε ρετάλια για να μάθω να κολλάω. Έχω μείνει πολύ ικανοποιημένος από την ευκολία χρήσης αν και δεν είχα καμία εμπειρία.
Αποφάσισα να φτιάξω το πρώτο μου project, έναν μεταλλικό πάγκο εργασίας. Χρησιμοποιώ ηλεκτρόδια fincord-m 2.5mm για να κολλήσω κοιλοδοκούς 2mm στα ~80Α.

Ενώ είμαι στο τελείωμα της κατασκευής, παρατήρησα ξαφνικά πως δυσκολεύομαι αρκετά να δημιουργήσω σπινθήρα και πολύ συχνά μου κολλάει το ηλεκτρόδιο.
Σήμερα, μετά από πολλές δοκιμές βλέπω πως το ηλεκτρόδιο μου κολλάει πάντα! όταν είναι καινούριο ενώ αυτό δεν συνέβαινε μέχρι χθες. Αφού καταφέρω να το κάψω λίγο, στη συνέχεια δεν κολλάει.
Σκέφτηκα μήπως φταίνε τα ηλεκτρόδια αλλά δοκίμασα πάνω από 20 και είναι τα ίδια που χρησιμοποιούσα εδώ και μέρες για εξάσκηση χωρίς πρόβλημα.

Μήπως συμβαίνει κάτι με τα καλώδια, τους κοννέκτορες ή την τσιμπίδα.
Μπορεί να φταίει το μηχάνημα; Γιατί δημιουργήθηκε ξαφνικά τέτοιο θέμα;
Το μηχάνημα υποτίθεται πως στα 80Α έχει κύκλο εργασίας 100%. Εγώ βέβαια λόγω απειρίας κάνω 2-3 μικρές κολλήσεις 3-4cm και μπορεί να περάσουν 5 λεπτά για να κάνω την επόμενη, οπότε δεν νομίζω να τίθεται θέμα υπερθέρμανσης. Επίσης είναι σχεδόν καινούριο. Δεν έχω χρησιμοποιήσει πάνω από 50 ηλεκτρόδια συνολικά.
Τι θα μπορούσα να ελέγξω;

----------


## Satcom

Η πολικότητα είναι σωστή;

----------


## Neuraxia

Μήπως έχεις το κουτί με τα ηλεκτρόδια ανοικτό 20 μέρες και έχουν πάρει όλα υγρασία?

----------


## Κυριακίδης

> Μήπως συμβαίνει κάτι με τα καλώδια, τους κοννέκτορες ή την τσιμπίδα.



Αν η τσιμπίδα είναι από εκείνες τις φθηνές όπου οι δαγκάνες τους είναι επίπεδες και όχι με αυλακώσεις που προσαρμόζουν καλύτερα την επαφή του ηλεκτρόδιου , να την αλλάξεις . Πρέπει να πιάνει τόσο καλά το ηλεκτρόδιο τόσο όσο και να το τραβάς να μην βγαίνει .
Κάνε μια επιθεώρηση βγάζοντας τα καλύμματα των τσιμπίδων μπας και ξεκούμπωσε το καλώδιο . Καλό θα είναι οι επαφές στα ρετάλια προς συγκόλληση να καθαρίζονται από σκουριές/μπογιές  πριν την συγκόλληση .

----------


## ioanniskar

Η τσμπίδα έχει αυλακώσεις αλλά η τσιμπίδα για το σώμα είναι από τις πολύ απλές.

Τα ηλεκτρόδια δεν τα είχα πουέ σε κουτί. Μάλλον έχουν πάρει υγρασία.(έχουν άσπρα σημάδια πάνω) Το πρόβλημα που περιγράφω πιο πάνω (δύσκολο ξεκίνημα και κόλλημα ηλεκτροδίου στην αρχή) μπορεί να οφείλεται σε υγρασία;

----------


## Neuraxia

Ναι, αν πάρουν υγρασία δεν ξεκινάνε εύκολα το τόξο. Για αυτό όταν ζεσταθεί και μετά "δουλεύει" κανονικά. 
Βάλε τα στον φούρνο στους 180 C  για κάνα μισάωρο και θα είσαι οκ. Μετά διατήρησε τα σε ένα κλειστό κουτί.

----------


## elektronio

Δοκίμασε όπως ειπώθηκε να τα στεγνώσεις και να ξανακολλήσεις. 
Μπορείς και να ανεβάσεις λίγο τα Αμπερ. Μη δίνεις πολύ βάση στην ρύθμιση πάνω στη μηχανή είναι λίγο πολύ στο περίπου. Συνήθως η ρύθμιση γίνεται αρχικά στα αμπέρ που πρέπει με βάση την ρύθμιση και μετά +/- εμπειρικά ώστε να κολλάει καλά. 

Ένα τρικ για να μην σου κολλάει εύκολα είναι να να μην ξεκινάς χτυπώντας το ηλεκτρόδιο σαν να καρφώνεις αλλά να το σέρνεις υπό αμβλεία γωνία επάνω στην επιφάνεια, Δηλαδή το ηλεκτρόδιο κοιτάει προς τα αριστερά και εσύ ακουμπάς και το σέρνεις προς τα δεξιά.

----------


## merfis

> Σημερα εκανα μια γυρα ψαχνοντας μια απλη ηλεκτροκολληση χαλκου μιας και  αυτην που ειχα ακομα μου την φερνουν πισω , αυτη που ειχα ηταν 160a  μαρκα οτι ναναι και η δουλεια που εκανα περιστασιακη , κανα ραφι παγκο  που επσασε κανα πατοφτυαρο κανα καγκελο σπασμενο τετοια και ημουν αρκετα  ικανοποιημενος , βγηκα λοιπον στην γυρα με την προοπτικη να δωσω το  πολυ μεχρι κανα 80ρι και οπως τα περιμενα οι τιμες παιζαν εκει μεσα σε  τετοια amper , απο 65 εως 100 , κατεληξα λοιπον και στο λεροιμερλιν οπου  εκει ειδα στο καταστημα το παρακατω ...
> https://www.leroymerlin.gr/gr/ergale...130a-62089895/ 
> ημουν σχεδον ετοιμος να την φορτωσω!  σε δινει μαζι με την αγορα και ενα καρουλι το οποιο το ιδιο το  καταστημα το ειχε στα 20 ευροπουλα τα 0.9kg ? γνωριζω οτι ειναι ακριβο  το συρμα σε τετοιες χωρις αεριο αλλα οπως ειπα περιστασιακη χριση....  και μπριζωθηκα .... 
> 1) θα μπορω να κολαω και αλουμινιο ? πχ να φτιαξω ενα σασι αλουμινιου για καποια κατασκευη ...
> 2) υποθετω οτι θα μπορω να κολαω οτι και με την προηγουμενη σπασμενα καγκελα ραφια κλπ ? τρωγοντας παραπανω ηλεκτροδιο ?
> 3) θα το παρω το κολαι ευκολα ( σε σχεση με την αλλη ) η θα πεταξω αρκετα 20σαρικα στα καρουλια εκπαιδευσεως ? 
> 4)  διαβασα ( στο ιντερνετ ) οτι θελει λεει οπως και δηποτε ηλεκτρονικη  μασκα ? εγω με την απλη που εχω σε οποιο σημειο θελω να κολησω βαζω να  φωτιζει εκει ενα προβολακι 150w και ετσι ουτε καν την ανεβοκατεβαζω την  μασκα μεχρι να τελειωσω 
> 5) υποθετω οτι θα θελει ειδικο καρουλι για αλουμινιο ? 
> 6)  λετε νανε καμια φολα ? σε μαγαζια πριν φτασω εκει τς εβλεπα 250νταρια  τετοιες στην καλυτερη , και τωρα παταω στο ιντερνετ σαν μαρκα DECA και  βλεπω οτι ειναι καλη ... ως μαρκα , παντ η τιμη μου φαινεται οτι ειναι  τερμα δελεαστικη !
> ...



καλησπερα φιλε.τελικα την πηρες την ηλεκτροκολληση;εισαι ευχαριστημενος;γιατι κοιταζω κι εγω την ιδια

----------


## dganer

Καλησπέρα και από εμένα εγώ έχω πάρει μια Ingco inverter και είμαι πολύ ευχαριστημένος.

Βέβαια δεν την χρησιμοποιώ επαγγελματικά αλλά την χρησιμοποιώ συχνούτσικα 

https://www.doktoris.gr/ergaleia/hle...o-mma2006.html

την πήρα 199€ τώρα την έχουνε 194,90€ έχει πέσει λίγο αλλά για τα λεφτά της είναι πολύ καλή.

----------


## elektronio

> Καλησπέρα και από εμένα εγώ έχω πάρει μια Ingco inverter και είμαι πολύ ευχαριστημένος.
> 
> Βέβαια δεν την χρησιμοποιώ επαγγελματικά αλλά την χρησιμοποιώ συχνούτσικα 
> 
> https://www.doktoris.gr/ergaleia/hle...o-mma2006.html
> 
> την πήρα 199€ τώρα την έχουνε 194,90€ έχει πέσει λίγο αλλά για τα λεφτά της είναι πολύ καλή.




Τα χαρακτηριστικά της μηχανής που πήρες λένε Ρεύμα εξόδου
200 A

Μέγιστο ρεύμα εξόδου
160 A



τώρα τι να πιστέψουμε;

----------


## Neuraxia

> Τα χαρακτηριστικά της μηχανής που πήρες λένε Ρεύμα εξόδου
> 200 A
> 
> Μέγιστο ρεύμα εξόδου
> 160 A
> 
> 
> 
> τώρα τι να πιστέψουμε;



Και τα δυο  :Smile: 

Πιθανόν τα 160Α αφορούν κύκλο εργασίας 100%, τα 200Α σε 60% κύκλο δες εδώ κ εδω  ( αν και αναφέρει 150 Α ).

----------


## dganer

Δεν ξέρω όπως ανέφερα και παραπάνω δεν είμαι επαγγελματίας. Εγώ για 200Α την αγόρασα και την δουλειά της την κάνει μια χαρά!

----------


## mtzag

Μου δινανε 1k7 μια μεταχειρισμενη ρομποτικη παλμικη mig fronius 400A αλλα δεν την προλαβα γιατι πουληθηκε.. Σε αυτη τη κατηγορια τιμης θα πηγενατε σε καινουργια κινεζικη η σε 10ετιεας μεταχειρισμενη επωνυμη πχ fronius? Τη θελω για αυτοματη κολληση με ρομποτικο βραχιονα.

----------


## dimitris5

Γεια σε ολους,αναζητωντας μια φθηνη ηλεκτροκολληση inverter mma,διαβασα προσεκτικα ολα τα σχετικα posts και ειδα οτι δικαιως προτεινονται οι telwin και imperia,αλλα το βαλαντιο μου δεν μου επιτρεπει να αγορασω μια απο τις δυο,στα 180-200Α,παρα μονο σε κατι πιο φθηνο,οπως borman,helix,hundai,armatech,ξερω περιπου οτι η απαντηση θα ειναι καμια ,αλλα δυστυχως δεν γινεται διαφορετικα,και καθε απαντηση ειναι καλοδεχουμενη,ευχαριστω

----------


## Panoss

Όχι, η απάντηση δεν είναι 'καμιά'.
Άτομο που *ξέρει* από αυτά (μέλος του φόρουμ αλλά επειδή δεν τον ρώτησα δεν ξέρω αν τον πειράζει να αναφέρω ποιος είναι ή όχι) προτείνει τις ArcMax.

Τώρα τι 'λένε' σε σχέση με Imperia και Telwin, δεν ξέρω.

----------


## mikemtb

> ArcMax.



Ερασιτέχνης κάτοχος μιας 160Α έχω να πω ότι δεν έχει δημιουργήσει καποιο πρόβλημα, είναι πολύ ελαφριά σε σχέση με την πλειοψηφία, αλλά θέλει προσοχή μεγάλη το περιστροφικό κουμπί επιλογής έντασης, ειδικα όταν την κρεμάς στον ώμο το κουμπί αυτό γυρνάει πάρα πολύ εύκολα και καταλάθος μπορεί να ανεβάσεις η να κατεβάσεις κατά πολύ τα αμπερ...


Στάλθηκε από το SM-A520F μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## Panoss

> ειδικα όταν την κρεμάς στον ώμο



Νομίζω δεν είναι σωστό να την έχεις πάνω σου ή να την κρεμάς πάνω σου. (υποθέτω το κάνεις επειδή έχει κοντά καλώδια)

----------


## dimitris5

Στα υποψιν λοιπον και η arcmax,αν και εχω βαλει στο ματι αυτην  https://www.skroutz.gr/s/9919210/Helix-MMA-200Xi.html

----------


## mikemtb

> Νομίζω δεν είναι σωστό να την έχεις πάνω σου ή να την κρεμάς πάνω σου. (υποθέτω το κάνεις επειδή έχει κοντά καλώδια)



2 μέτρα είναι το καλώδιο της Τσιμπίδας  και το άλλο είναι 1,5, οκ καλύπτουν γενικές περιπτώσεις..
Εγώ απλά κόλλαγε σε ύψος γι'αυτό την κρεμασα στον ωμο(εξάλλου έχει και το λουρί για αυτό τον σκοπο)
Τώρα γιατί δεν είναι καλό Αυτό, δεν το γνωριζω!

Στάλθηκε από το SM-A520F μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## Panoss

Για λόγους ασφαλείας δεν κάνει να την έχεις πάνω σου, κάπου το είχα διαβάσει.

----------


## mikemtb

Από την στιγμή που το μεταλλικό μέρος της ηλεκτροκολησης ειναι γειωμενο, η έξοδος της είναι γαλβανικα απομονωμένη και το δδε μου λειτουργεί, δεν έχω λόγο να ανησυχώ 
(νόμιζα εχει να κάνει με τα πεδία που δημιουργούνται στον dc converter εσωτερικά)

----------


## DLS 33

Προχθες παρελαβα αυτο το εργαλειο.  
https://www.banggood.com/ZX7-200-min...r_warehouse=CN

Το ειχα αγορασει στα  36euro το βγαζει σε προσφορα καπου καπου.....
  2.5", κ 3  τα λιωνει....

----------

Gaou (11-10-19)

----------


## Panoss

Δηλαδή τι εννοείς 'τα λιώνει'; Είναι καλή; Κολλάει καλά;

----------


## chipakos-original

Παιδιά όλες οι μηχανές λιώνουν τα μέταλλα . Το θέμα σε όλες αυτές έχει να κάνει με την αντοχή της μηχανής στο χρόνο.

----------


## thanasisHP

> Προχθες παρελαβα αυτο το εργαλειο.  
> https://www.banggood.com/ZX7-200-min...r_warehouse=CN
> 
> Το ειχα αγορασει στα  36euro το βγαζει σε προσφορα καπου καπου.....
>   2.5", κ 3  τα λιωνει....



Aν έχεις κάνει 4 μετρα συνεχες γαζι με 2,5αρι χωρίς να κόψει λόγο υπερθερμανσης τότε είναι εργαλείο,, αν κόβει μετά απο 30ποντους γαζί τότε είναι παιχνίδι.

----------


## DLS 33

> Δηλαδή τι εννοείς 'τα λιώνει'; Είναι καλή; Κολλάει καλά;



Οτι εργασιες εκανα με αυτην , κολαει πολυ καλα.
 Πιο πολλες εκανα επανω στην βαμβακοσυλεκτικη και δεν ειχα κανενα προβλημα.
Τα ηλεκτροδια2.5 , 3"  τα κολαει πολυ ανετα.
       Δεν εκανα "γαζι"  3m , για τετοιες εργασιες εχω αλλες μηχανες. Eιναι λιγο μεγαλυτερη απο ενα κινητο τηλεφωνο....

----------


## selectronic

> ...Aν έχεις κάνει 4 μετρα συνεχες γαζι....



Εντάξει, δεν είπε να πετάξουν τα ναυπηγεία αυτές που έχουν και να πάρουν την κινεζιά των 50ευρώ...

----------


## mtzag

πεταξανε μια μια που ειχανε στα ναυπηγεια και επεσε στα χερια μου...
την βαζω στη πριζα τιποτα νεκρη την ανοιγω και βλεπω να ειναι στο κενο ο κεντρικος διακοπτης που τη βαζει μπροστα.
Ειτανε προφανες οτι ο διακοπτης αυτος οπλιζε το μεγαλο ρελε που ειτανε διπλα ετσι πατησα το μεγαλο ρελε
με ενα κατσαβιδι και η ηλεκτροκολληση πηρε μπροστα και λειτουργει.
Γιατι το κανανε αυτο ? για να την βαζουνε απο αλλου μπροστα και οχι απο τον κεντρικο διακοπτη της ?
Πως μπορω να την κανω να παιρνει μπροστα απο το διακοπτη της ?

----------


## thanasisHP

> Εντάξει, δεν είπε να πετάξουν τα ναυπηγεία αυτές που έχουν και να πάρουν την κινεζιά των 50ευρώ...









> πεταξανε μια μια που ειχανε στα ναυπηγεια και επεσε στα χερια μου...



Και φυσικά πήραν.......την μίνι ηλεκτροκοληση με 50eyro

----------


## DLS 33

> Και φυσικά πήραν.......την μίνι ηλεκτροκοληση με 50eyro



οχι και 50
   36 μονο την πηρα !

----------


## george Mp

> Προχθες παρελαβα αυτο το εργαλειο.  
> https://www.banggood.com/ZX7-200-min...r_warehouse=CN
> 
> Το ειχα αγορασει στα  36euro το βγαζει σε προσφορα καπου καπου.....
>   2.5", κ 3  τα λιωνει....



Ισως πρεπει να αλλαχθει το καλωδιο τροφοδοσιας γιατι στις φωτογραφιες δεν εχει γειωση και αν το καλωδιο ειναι 1,5αρι να'μπαινε 2,5αρι.

----------


## nik72

την πήρα και εγώ με 37€. το πρώτο πράγμα που έκανα ήταν να αλλάξω το καλώδιο του ρεύματος και να βάλω ένα που έχει και γείωση. Για 2η ηλεκτροκόλληση  που να είναι εύκολη στην μεταφορά δείχνει ευκαιρία.

----------


## DLS 33

Τοσο καιρο που την εχω, ακομα δεν παρουσιασε τιποτα, εργαζεται κανονικα.....

----------


## mtzag

Εγω πηρα αυτη οταν την ειχε προσφορα
https://www.banggood.com/Minleaf-ZX7...p-1583503.html
και παιζει καλα.

Εχω αυτο το igbt module
https://www.semikron.com/products/pr...-23916150.html
Αμα συνδεσω στην εξοδο της παραπανω mma ηλεκτροκολησης αυτο το igbt module 
σε συνδεσμολογια H bridge για να βγαζω ac στην εξοδο οδηγωντας το απο ενα mcu
θα μπορω να κολλαω αλουμινιο οπως οι ac tig ? (Εννοειτε οτι θα βαλω τσιμπιδα tig και αδρανες αεριο)
Θα κρατησω δηλαδη την ρυθμιση ampere που εχει και το μονο που θα κανει το igbt module ειναι
να αλλαζει πολικοτητα στην εξοδο και να την ανοιγοκλεινει.

----------


## elektronio

> Ισως πρεπει να αλλαχθει το καλωδιο τροφοδοσιας γιατι στις φωτογραφιες δεν εχει γειωση και αν το καλωδιο ειναι 1,5αρι *να'μπαινε 2,5αρι*.



Στην είσοδο τα αμπέρ είναι λίγα, το 3 χ 1,5 είναι υπεραρκετό, αν χρειάζεται αλλαγή είναι για να μπει γείωση.

----------


## Panoss

> Εγω πηρα αυτη οταν την ειχε προσφορα
> https://www.banggood.com/Minleaf-ZX7...p-1583503.html
> και παιζει καλα.



Δηλαδή πόσο σου βγήκε; (τώρα την έχει 50 ευρώ)

----------


## george Mp

> Στην είσοδο τα αμπέρ είναι λίγα, το 3 χ 1,5 είναι υπεραρκετό, αν χρειάζεται αλλαγή είναι για να μπει γείωση.



Σε μια παρομοια που εχω κανοντας δοκιμη στο σπιτι με 2.5αρι ηλεκτροδιο μου εριχνε 10αρα ασφαλεια, χρειαζεται 16Α αφαλεια για να δουλεψει, γι'αυτο το λογο εγραψα για 2,5αρι καλωδιο να μην ειναι στο οριο οταν η ηλεκτροκολληση δουλευει σε πολλα αμπερ.Η δικη μου  εχει 2,5αρι απο το εργοστασιο.

----------


## elektronio

> Σε μια παρομοια που εχω κανοντας δοκιμη στο σπιτι με 2.5αρι ηλεκτροδιο μου εριχνε 10αρα ασφαλεια, χρειαζεται 16Α αφαλεια για να δουλεψει, γι'αυτο το λογο εγραψα για 2,5αρι καλωδιο να μην ειναι στο οριο οταν η ηλεκτροκολληση δουλευει σε πολλα αμπερ.Η δικη μου  εχει 2,5αρι απο το εργοστασιο.



Τα αυτοματάκια είναι γρήγορα και πιάνουν τις κορυφές που κάνει η ηλεκτροσυγκόλληση κατά την εκκίνηση (ή κατά το ξεκίνημα της κόλλησης). Αν είχες τηκτές ασφάλειες δεν θα είχες κανένα πρόβλημα. Αν θες άλλαξε το αυτοματάκι της γραμμής που έχεις την ηλεκτροσυγκόλληση με ένα "αργό" αυτοματάκι. Νομίζω είναι αυτά που έχουν στον τύπο τους το C στο τέλος. (Ή ρώτα στο κατάστημα ηλεκτρολογικών για αργό αυτοματάκι).

----------


## george Mp

> Τα αυτοματάκια είναι γρήγορα και πιάνουν τις κορυφές που κάνει η ηλεκτροσυγκόλληση κατά την εκκίνηση (ή κατά το ξεκίνημα της κόλλησης). Αν είχες τηκτές ασφάλειες δεν θα είχες κανένα πρόβλημα. Αν θες άλλαξε το αυτοματάκι της γραμμής που έχεις την ηλεκτροσυγκόλληση με ένα "αργό" αυτοματάκι. Νομίζω είναι αυτά που έχουν στον τύπο τους το C στο τέλος. (Ή ρώτα στο κατάστημα ηλεκτρολογικών για αργό αυτοματάκι).



hager 10Α C ειχε ο πινακας(δεν ηταν δικο μου σπιτι, ενοικιο)

----------


## mtzag

> Δηλαδή πόσο σου βγήκε; (τώρα την έχει 50 ευρώ)



37

τη 16αρα τυπου B την ριχνει εμενα αμα εχει πολλα ampere στην εκκινηση

----------


## george Mp

https://www.dhgate.com/product/tosen...475248823.html

Model specifications:WX-3.2
Rated input voltage (V):230
Rated input current (A):15.3
Σαν αυτη ειναι η δικη μου σε αλλη μαρκα....

----------


## mtzag

Ειχα παρει απο το banggood μια minileaf zx7-250 η οποια εχει 61.2V ταση ανοιχτου κυκλωματος(στην εισοδο 3 rubycon 820μF 450V/η ηλεκτροκολληση ολη εκανε λιγοτερο απο οτι οι 3 πυκνωτες στο mouser)
και μετα απο λιγο καιρο ξαναπηρα την ιδια παλι απο το banggood και ενω το απεξω ειτανε ιδιο
απο μεσα η σχεδιαση ειτανε αρκετα διαφορετικη(στην εισοδο μονο 1 noname 620μF 400V) και εχει ταση ανοιχτου κυκλωματος 68V
αυτη με τα 68V ταση ανοιχτου κυκλωματος εχει παρα πολυ καλυτερη συμπεριφορα στην εναρξη του τοξου και γενικα στην κολληση παρολο που ειναι με φτηνοτερα υλικα.

Το ερωτημα ειναι πως κανω αυτη με τα 61.2V να εχει μεγαλυτερη ταση ανοιχτου κυκλωματος?
 εχει ενα τριμερακι μεσα παιζει να ειναι αυτο? -> οχι το τριμερ ειναι για ρυθμιση της ενδειξης του ρευματος στο 7seg display.

Αυτη που εχεi OCV 61.2V εχει ενα μικρο φτηνο arm mcu stm32F0
και αυτη που εχει OCV 68V εχει αυτο το ic αντι mcu https://datasheet.lcsc.com/szlcsc/18...5AP_C19884.pdf

Απο οτι καταλαβα το OCV καλυτερα να ειναι λιγο κατω απο 80V πχ 78V για να μην κολαει πουθενα και να ξεκιναει ευκολα το τοξο το θεμα ειναι πως το κανω αυτο..

Αυτη εδω ειναι με OCV 61.2V τον arm mcu και τους 3 rubycon που εχει την κακη συμπεριφορα στην εναρξη του τοξου
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=awjlwh-jz2Q

----------


## mtzag

Αυτη εδω ειναι με τα 68V OCV με τη διαφορα οτι εχει ενα οθονακι που δειχνει τα ampere αλλα οι πλακετες/εξαρτηματα ειναι ιδια ακριβως
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TWRglysqxcg

----------

